# I found bose speaker pods for my doors but its weird!



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Ok so after much searching, I found the speaker pods for my maxima. weird part is still has the bose amp and bose speaker (seen them when I got off ebay for my M30 replacments when they went bad) 

Anyways funny thing is that they have rewired the system well the amp and speaker (inside the case and it just comes out with a normal two wire speaker cable (so for shi*s and grins I just hooked it up and very awesome )souds a ton better than the one I switched my polk for.

I put the other bose speaker back in and left them be. I have a aftermarket (sony) in my Maxima how can the bose work and sound better then my polk speakers? 

I was always told that the bose didnt work with aftermarket radios unless you got the adapter thingy and such and then the sound wasnt good like it was on the bose (mine sounds awesome tho) makes me think back to the m30 and how great it sounded when it was fixed. 

Anyways just wondering how this is working and all as it shocked me a lot!


Thanks for the input if anyone knows

Donnie H.


----------

